# Mycetic Spores in-coming!!!



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Told you so... :grin:









_(Image taken from publicly available source online)_

Update: Also advised that the model comes with 3 build options - Transport spore, deep strike weapons pod & some sort of a spore mine!

Model is called the "Tyrannocyte", RRP is 38.00 GBP and will be in this week's WD for release next week. Already down for 3x pre-order! :so_happy:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Wookiepelt said:


> Told you so... :grin:


Proof?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Proof?


I'm guessing one landed on him...........


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> I'm guessing one landed on him...........


Damn I thought I was suppose to get the first copy of Terminator Armor. Frigging beta testers.

Seriously any kinda proof. Did the blood tell you from the most recent sacrificed virgin goat in the honor of the GW gods. Was it a warp spawned demon that whispered in the ear of a mad man at the local insane asylum. Did your cat tell you when you gave him his daily offering of milk.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Seriously any kinda proof. Did the blood tell you from the most recent sacrificed virgin goat in the honor of the GW gods. Was it a warp spawned demon that whispered in the ear of a mad man at the local insane asylum. Did your cat tell you when you gave him his daily offering of milk.


See updated first post... :biggrin:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

More nids? Will GW launch a End Time, global campaign soon with everyone against the nids! Maybe the Hive Mind will spawn something that dwarves the Swarmlord in every aspect.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

100pts for a T5 W6 4+ Monstrous Creature that Deep Strikes with scatter reduction for enemies and has five Barbed Stranglers/Venom Cannons? 

Ding ding, Tyranids.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And here we go... :spiteful:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/11/tyranid-tyrannocytesporocystmucolid.html

Seems it makes a bunker and a big spore mine too.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Be'lakor flies into three giant Spore Mines and gets instakilled by Str10. Narrative = forged.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Some pics of the alternative options here...

http://ftgtgaming.blogspot.de/2014/11/more-tyranid-multikit-pic-dump.html

The Sporocyst is very definitely the same kit as the new snot pod, but I'm not convinced the giant spore mine is, unless you can make 3 of them out of the same parts you'd use to make 1 of the others? At 15 pts each, you'd better get more than one in a £30-£40 box!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> 100pts for a T5 W6 4+ Monstrous Creature that Deep Strikes with scatter reduction for enemies and has five Barbed Stranglers/Venom Cannons?
> 
> Ding ding, Tyranids.


Don't forget, it can't run or charge, and that page doesn't show the 'instinctive fire' rule, so I'd imagine it'll be shooting the nearest enemy only...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I would suspect Instinctive fire is their instinctive response not being in synapse.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Ah, the spore thing has the rules on it - nearest targets only, and doesn't need to be all at the same target. On the drop pod (which can move) that's more manageable than the immobile spore generator...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

And there goes my money.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

and starting a tyranids army, is becoming more and more tempting each new release.


----------

